
Show HN: Memex – A proof of concept built in Electron and Chrome Extension - steve1820
https://www.steveliu.co/memex
======
steve1820
This blog is a summary of a fun 1 month adventure I had with Knowledge
Management Systems and building a POC that I thought had potential. It was
inspired by so many of the products I see on Hacker News. I’ve open sourced
all the code + written down some notes on my insights/ architecture. Just a
warning, the code leaves much to be desired as this was a mini project over
2-3 weekends.

At the moment, I have 3 key layers of the application. The first is Chrome
Extension which allows data collection. It tracks all sorts of data such as
attention, time on page, scroll/ click and hover behaviour. It then sends this
data to the Electron app.

The Electron app receives this data through an API and saves it down locally
using PouchDB (data structure is compatible with Apache CouchBD and thus
allows easy cloud storage).

Within the Electron app, I use an Express/ NodeJS web server to expose
endpoints for functionality with the front end/ receiving data from Chrome
Extension.

For the front end I use ReactJS.

If you’re interested, please read the full article! There are lots of videos
of the application in action.

~~~
schemathings
Was interested to try this .. appears the Chrome extension is missing build.js
when I run yarn.

~~~
steve1820
Done! It was an issue with my gitignore not committing build related files.
Fixed that. Thanks!

